# Gripper safety device



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Gripper a new safety device . 2004393
What do you think?:dance3:


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I know a lot of people who have purchased them and love them. I had a plastic push stick come in contact with the blade which resulted in the stick being shattered and the piece becoming unsupported while trapped between the blade and the fence. The fact that the grrripper is made of plastic and metal has made me concerned about trying this because of the past experience.

I haven't made it yet, but I have been tempted to get a thick block of wood, but 60 grit sand paper on the bottom of it, and a good sturdy wooden handle to keep the hand away from the blade. I have wondered if this will do just as well as what the basic grrrripper will do.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I use mine for thin wood and for narrow rips. But, I use my shop made, material specific pushers a lot more often. 
IMO, I could've better used the $60.00 some where else.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Take care. Just because you have a safety device, does not mean the process is safe.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I've had one for awhile now. Works well for really small stuff. It is very easy to get the work piece cocked to the fence. Not much danger of kickback as the piece in under control the entire cut but you end up with an angled side. 
Another issue is that doing longer pieces require (or recommended) two of the things and feeding hand over hand. That's an exercise I cannot seem to get comfortable with, not to mention $120 in push blocks at this point. 
The last issue I have with it is that the blade guard, riving knife and kickback pawls must be removed to use it. Even though that stuff on my saw (ridgid 4510) is completely toolless, it becomes a PIA very quickly.
Just my observations


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm thinking having two of them is overkill. Hand feeding longer pieces and using the grrrrrrrrrripper at the end of the cut would seem to be enough.

Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mpbc48 said:


> I'm thinking having two of them is overkill. Hand feeding longer pieces and using the grrrrrrrrrripper at the end of the cut would seem to be enough.
> 
> Mike


I haven't got two of them, It is recommended in the instructions though. IF I'm using it on a long(er) piece, I would use your method. Chances are I won't be though. More comfortable with featherboards. For really thin stuff I have one of those thin rip jigs from Rockler which works OK but I think a featherboard works just as well for that application also.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi John,

I agree with you on the featherboards. I'm certainly more comfortable with them.

I think I would put myself in danger if I were to try that hand over hand manuver. I'm not the most coordinated person and need to keep things simple. 

Heck, I've barely learned to walk while chewing gum.

Mike


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The Grrripper isn't new. It's been out for at least 10 years now. I have 3 of them, two for the table saw and one for use with the router table (with the 1/4" side piece removed) and I can't work without Grrrippers anymore. 

They have much better gripping power than anything else that I've used and are a giant step forward in table saw and router table safety equipment. If you watch Micro Jig's videos and learn how to properly use the Grrrippers you will quickly appreciate how much safer they are to use over the old push sticks, etc. One of their best features is their ability to hold both the part being cut and the off-cut in a perfect positional relationship all the way through the saw blade to where you can slide both pieces around the spinning blade and back to the front edge of the table without ever releasing control of the Grrripper or the 2 pieces of wood. The blade gap remains the same width during this, right up until the Grrripper is lifted off of them after the cut has been completed. They also hold the piece being cut tighter against the fence than you could ever do by your hand and push sticks, resulting in consistently more accurately cut parts. The training videos are on Youtube, so they can be watched for free, or you can buy their DVD for $10.

I'm working in the workshop of a large science museum. Last week I took my two GR-200 Grrrippers there to demonstrate how well they work for me on a table saw and router table, and to show them how to use the Grrrippers properly. They were highly impressed and will likely be ordering Grrrippers next week. If you own a Grrripper, do yourself a big favor and learn how to properly use it by watching the videos on Youtube. Once you understand what they can do, I'm certain that you will use them, begin to like them, and will then be showing others how to use them. 


I'm not connected with Micro Jig in any way, except for being a very satisfied owner/user. They're expensive, but very much worth it for the safety and cutting accuracy improvements that they make.

Charley


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

mpbc48 said:


> Hi John,
> Heck, I've barely learned to walk while chewing gum.
> 
> Mike


 YOU CAN DO THAT!!! 

Seriously - Charley, I do respect your opinion and I have watched the videos but just haven't been able to get comfortable with it on the table saw. I do use it quite a bit on the router table and always on small pieces on the table saw. Aggravating part about small pieces is sometimes the piece will slip a bit when putting the thing on the workpiece so I end up running it through at an angle. Generally don't notice until I go to assemble everything and this one part isn't square.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have one and have been using it for over a year now, ever since "The one post I never wanted to make" in the safety forum, I use the blade guard and a push stick but sometimes you just can't use them or I just need to see the cut more clearly then the Gripper is my tool of choice for safety. Regarding other safety equipment that must be removed to use the gripper, well those must be removed to do rabbit or daddo cuts so one more inconvenience. I do not believe I would use two of them, but one and a plastic push block works for me, it just took a while to get used to using it. BTW I have has the blade hit the gripper, but there was no consequence to me and I have never had a kick-back using one.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

jschaben said:


> YOU CAN DO THAT!!!
> 
> Seriously - Charley, I do respect your opinion and I have watched the videos but just haven't been able to get comfortable with it on the table saw. I do use it quite a bit on the router table and always on small pieces on the table saw. Aggravating part about small pieces is sometimes the piece will slip a bit when putting the thing on the workpiece so I end up running it through at an angle. Generally don't notice until I go to assemble everything and this one part isn't square.


John,

If you learn to always place the Grripper on top of your work, but not against the fence, and then use the Grripper to push your work over against the fence, and then, with the work fully against the fence, slide the Grripper across the part until the side of the Grripper is also against the fence. Then apply pressure and make your cut, you will never mis-position your work. This is clearly shown in their video, and although they don't make a big deal of it, it is a very important point. 

Using the L shaped side bracket to stabilize the Grripper when cutting stock that is narrower than the Grripper's base is another point that is explained in the video, but only briefly shown. For good gripping force it is necessary to keep the base of the Grripper level and fully in contact with the top of the stock. The L bracket is used to support the side of the Grripper that is not sitting on top of the stock. You just loosen the thumb screws with the Grripper sitting flat on top of the stock and slide the L down against the saw table, then tighten the thumb screws. Now the Gripper is flat on the stock and held level by the L.

If you use a push stick to feed your work and push only at the rear edge next to the fence the leading edge of the work will gradually pull away from the fence during your cut, even if after the cut is started correctly in the stock. The result will be a slightly curved cut and your part will not be square. The Grripper holds the part that is being cut, as well as the off-cut, in perfect alignment with the blade and the fence all the way through the cut. It also holds both pieces down against the table, preventing most kickback situations. Only a good riving knife or splitter can prevent the rest. Micro Jig makes a great splitter that works well with the Grripper, but it only works for vertical cuts, however, it installs and removes very quickly and easily

I have used push sticks and every other form of table saw safety device for almost 60 years. I have had kick-backs, but have never been cut by the blade. I can only attribute this to a rule that was burned into my head by my father - Never, under any circumstances, allow your hands to come within 6 inches of the blade or cutter and NEVER reach over the top of the spinning blade". He said that careful planning ahead of the cut was the best way not to get into a bad situation. This "NEVER reach over the spinning blade" rule made it very difficult for me to accept using the Grripper when I first bought them. It's tough to change something that was a cast in stone rule for 60 years, but I managed to convince myself that as long as I never let go of the Grripper handle I would be safe. 

The Grrripper has built-in safety feature that isn't in the text or the videos that is also very important. If you ever mis-position your Grrripper in relation to the saw blade or router bit, as soon as the blade makes contact with the Grrripper, a very strong pungent odor is released that doesn't smell like anything else that I've ever smelled. Trust me, this smell will keep you from cutting any further, way before the blade reaches your hand. Fortunately, Micro Jig sells replacement parts.

At first, using a Grrripper seems to be very cumbersome and awkward, but once you have re-trained yourself to use one (or two of them to feed long stock) you will quickly go through the Grrripper's setup adjustments and set the blade height of your saw correctly without ever giving push sticks a second look again. I haven't thrown all of my push sticks away because there are still some times, especially when cutting small parts, that I use a push stick to stop the chatter of a sliver thickness off cut or something similar, but my main pushing device is always a Grrripper now.

Again, I have no connection with Micro Jig other than being a very satisfied user of their products.


Charley


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I would have been a lot more impressed if the demo had shown the saw being used with the riving knife and crown guard fitted!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Phil P said:


> I would have been a lot more impressed if the demo had shown the saw being used with the riving knife and crown guard fitted!


True - but it can be used with a splitter. 

I spent last nite trying to make friends with the thing, with some success. I've been wanting to make some small boxes, about 4"x3"x2", and it seemed a good opportunity to try and get used to it. Taking a lot of time to set up and incorporating some of CharleyL's tips I'm getting a bit more comfortable. There is one point at about 3-1/2" that there seems to be no way to avoid slicing off one of the legs unless there is another tip I'm missing. Still not ready to place it in the sliced bread catagory but it does effectively handle both sides of the cut on much of the small work.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

John,

I'm glad to hear that you are trying it again, and making progress. I'm proud of you. Using a Grripper is a pretty radical change from how we did it before and it took me quite a while to "adjust" to them too, but now I'm totally converted.

If you bought the GR-200 you also got a U shaped side foot that has the traction foam strip on the bottom of it. You can add this piece to either side of the Grripper to make it cover a wider area, provide even more traction, and to move the blade clearance slots further away from the fence. This piece can be used on either side of the blade.

For even wider cuts, consider using the side L shaped piece with a piece of wood attached to the bottom of it, so this piece of wood then rides against your fence. They give you 2 extra bolts in the kit to do this, but again, they don't explain it very well. This piece of wood can be any width that you want to get the Grripper positioned where you want it to be.

The Grripper is at it's best when cutting small parts and it is bridging over the blade to hold both the part and the offcut at the same time. When the stock and part are wider and I can comfortably hold and push them through the cut without putting my hands in jeopardy I don't even bother using the Grripper, but if my hand will be anywhere near the blade I use a gripper, not necessarily straddling the blade, just on top of the part and in a position where it will push the part past the blade with my hand well away from the blade danger zone. I've even used both of my Grrippers, one in each hand, to hold both the part and the off-cut with the blade running between them. The Grrippers make great push blocks and don't necessarily always have to be straddling the blade to do their job. They work great on joiners and band saws too.

Charley


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm glad for the replies to my thread and pleased with the response. I am about ready to buy rockler has a 20 % off until midnight tonight.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Go for it, Gary! You won't be sorry once you have spent some time using it. 
Be sure to watch the videos of it, either on Youtube or on the DVD that they sell. We're here if you have questions.

Charley


----------



## Bøb (Aug 12, 2006)

GRRippers are a different breed ... whether you think they will or think they won't ... you're probably right. If the concept appeals to you, you will go out of your way finding new applications for them every day (I do) ... if you don't like the idea, they'll probably never work to your satisfaction. I have a pair of them and I love them.

Believe me, I'm as cheap as the next guy (maybe more so) and I hated to spend that much $$$$$ on a safety related thingie, but, I was determined to give them a fair chance, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't do a lot of small work but the Grippers that I have really help when I do. They are well worth the money for doing small pieces.


----------



## novice wood guy (Jun 30, 2010)

I was given a 'knock off" of the gripper by a wood working friend who bought two on a deal at a woodworking show. First couple of times I used it, it saw a bit uncomfortable, but just went with it. Now I use it for a lot of operations, but for thin rips between blade and fence, still used shop made push handle. Both work for me, but the learning curve and comfortability curve was a bit more than I expected. Glad I stayed with it.


----------



## Rick in Pittsburgh (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know if this is a better deal or not. 

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.

They are having a sale on the gripper 230LG. for a short time. sales ends 5-12-11 at midnight.
Good luck on your decision


----------



## wheelbuilder (Dec 18, 2008)

I've got their older model, I really like it. I've also got their splitter add on for my old saw.

I'm tempted to get their newer model, I like the thinner leg, and 2 would be really handy. I use mine everywhere, table saw, jointer, router table, even the bandsaw when it fits. My hands are happy hands when they're away from the sharp parts.

Aaron


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Aaron,

You can buy the 1/8" side piece for your existing Grripper as well as any of the other new options so you can upgrade your existing Grripper as much as you want to. The new models are really the old model with some new extras thrown in the package. Having two (or more) Grrippers is more convenient though. You can go to their website and order whatever you need. www.microjig.com 

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

For the price of that plastic block they should ship the upgrades at no charge 

http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Jig-gr2...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1305677069&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gripper-TM-20...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1305677069&sr=1-1

=



CharleyL said:


> Aaron,
> 
> You can buy the 1/8" side piece for your existing Grripper as well as any of the other new options so you can upgrade your existing Grripper as much as you want to. The new models are really the old model with some new extras thrown in the package. Having two (or more) Grrippers is more convenient though. You can go to their website and order whatever you need. www.microjig.com
> 
> Charley


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I feel the same way, but they are much cheaper than the medical costs of a table saw or router table injury. The DVD should at least come free so everyone will learn how to use them correctly, but they get $10 for that too. The only way that I've found to get a free DVD is to buy a package deal of 2 Grrippers from Peachtree and they throw the DVD in for free.

Charley


----------

